# Possible AOKP Port?



## Cstryon (Jul 27, 2011)

Does anyone know if it's possible to port AOKP to the D2? You can find more information about it here forum.aokp.co

Beans, I'm looking at you! 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Cstryon said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to port AOKP to the D2? You can find more information about it here forum.aokp.co
> 
> Beans, I'm looking at you!
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Something tells me that we're all quite busy with projects, be it MIUI, CyanogenMod, or other ICS-based ports.


----------



## Cstryon (Jul 27, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> Something tells me that we're all quite busy with projects, be it MIUI, CyanogenMod, or other ICS-based ports.


So I understand. It would probably be just as difficult to port aokp to D2 as cm9? Worse..starting over. I just seems like a lot of good progress is happening with aokp, maybe if the D2 was supported, it'd get swept up in all that dev?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

way way way way way worse..... CM9 has a ton of the legacy stuff because its made to support so many devices. AOKP is not.


----------



## Cstryon (Jul 27, 2011)

Well i guess I'm grateful for these awesome devs! Thanks for the answers guys! 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------

